# Villa San Giovanni, RC-Dual citizenship attorney



## gigi425 (Feb 22, 2015)

I am looking for a dual citizenship (jure sanguinis) attorney in the Villa San Giovanni, Reggio Calabria, area. If anyone knows one, please let me know. 

Thank you,

Gigi


----------

